# 3/25 berlin IT WAS SOOO COLD



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

HOW COLD WAS IT ...Our first fish at 6:50am froze to my aluminum scale...LOL..

redhead Brian and myself headed out at 6:30am with temps hovering around 20. Rain snow or shine Nothing was going to stop me from my 1st trip of the year. 

We were the only nutz out there until around 10am.

we ended up with 6 for the box biggest was 17. Throw in 30 shorties and it wasn't a bad first trip.Best thing was only around 5 snagged ones.These boys were hungry for the blade this morning. 

The dnr did make a shore line visit. Nice to see the boys out there.To bad it wasn't half hour sooner.Could have caught a shore line ripper.


Any tricks out there to keep ice from forming in your rod eyes ? The only one I know is go when its not below freezing...LOL Numerous times I had to stop and break out the ice.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet catch....nice job Mike. Sounds like a fun day with all the throwbacks. How deep was the water where you found 'em?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Hi

I heard Chapstick applied to the eyelets will do the trick. Never tried it myself thou.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job Mike! Send me a pm next time you head up and maybe I'll meet up with you out there. I'm dying to try out my new blades and am thinking about next weekend. New tires for the trailer Sat. and then I'm ready to roll.
As for the guides freezing, they make a silicon spray for that but have never tried it. I hear it works well. Bass Pro and Fin Feather and Fur carry it. I have found that some lines work better in the cold than others. It depends on how well the line repels water. Fireline seems to work better for that than mono or flouro IMO.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've used chapstik on the eyes of the flyrod, for late fall steel in PA.. Great see someone is as crazy as I am in fishing these conditions. Least you have something to clean.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HEY,MIKE,try WD-40,I use it ice fishing & helps pretty well,for me give it a shot!----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

"The bounty of those who are broad-minded." --Tim.............................................................................................................................


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

chapstick,vaseline,wd-40,lard,crisco,butter...etc lol


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Fished the evening from 530 till 730 with outdoorzman and managed 20 with only 4 keepers. Most fish had the bait in the mouth. Seen a few roll, so they are still spawning. Those males sure make mess of the boat. The ride back in with a 31 degree air temp and a brisk North wind was refreshing. Any reason why the nets are not out this season?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I recall endorsements for Reel-Magic that claimed it would help keep the ice away. I won't know first hand... I go for the above freezing approach.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Jay2K, There is only nets in Mosquito this year. It has ben going very well there for collecting eggs the last week.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice Mike. if you heat your guides with a bic lighter, the ice wont form.lol.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

A thin coating of petroleum jelly. You can get it in the small lip balm type tube at the wal-mart pharmacy for like $1.89 and as long as you keep the lid on it a tube will last a long time. I'm still using the same tube I bought 3 years ago. Just keep it in your tackle box. It repels water on your rod eyelets and doubles for chapped lips on those cold days like today. I'm going up this weekend probably solo now that Angie backed out on me, she's got a cold. If your up there, i'll be in my 14' beige deep V with the red and gray seats. I drive a 97' dodge ram 1500, black in color.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Quick shot of dw-40 on the spool of line, and a light coating of chapstick on the first 2 eyes will do the trick. As the other fella said it works great fishing for steelhead in the winter months up north. Just do'nt get to happy with the wd-40 as it will make things a little tough to hold onto. Hey Sam where you out there fri. night jiggin the shoreline.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for all the tips for freezing eyes.It was one of those things I've been dealing with for years. Always forget about until I'm out there.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks alot Tom....Now I have to go out and buy a new pole. 






ezbite said:


> very nice Mike. if you heat your guides with a bic lighter, the ice wont form.lol.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

ANGIE PLEASE 

A COLD !!! Keeping you from fishing..Come on now.
You better post some good catches this year and redeem yourself. A cold.Thats a good one...LOL...Thanks for sharing the info big brother.






saugeyesam said:


> A thin coating of petroleum jelly. You can get it in the small lip balm type tube at the wal-mart pharmacy for like $1.89 and as long as you keep the lid on it a tube will last a long time. I'm still using the same tube I bought 3 years ago. Just keep it in your tackle box. It repels water on your rod eyelets and doubles for chapped lips on those cold days like today. I'm going up this weekend probably solo now that Angie backed out on me, she's got a cold. If your up there, i'll be in my 14' beige deep V with the red and gray seats. I drive a 97' dodge ram 1500, black in color.


----------



## GreenNitro (Apr 17, 2008)

Great job Mike and Brian! Sounds like you had fun. I'm still waiting for warmer weather...I think fiberglass freezes in those temps...LOL! Gonna spend the day prepping the boat and I'll be ready for the 40-degree temps


----------



## Trigger22 (Feb 24, 2011)

mirrocraft mike said:


> ANGIE PLEASE
> 
> A COLD !!! Keeping you from fishing..Come on now.
> You better post some good catches this year and redeem yourself. A cold.Thats a good one...LOL...Thanks for sharing the info big brother.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It had to be coooooold out there..Sorry I can not wait for the 50's and 60's when I can enjoy it ..Nice job at catching some good ones...JIM....CL....


----------



## Trigger22 (Feb 24, 2011)

P.S.......do you know where your drain plug is????? muahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Hold on Angie..
I told ya. After my partner and I are crowned two time Atwood saugeye champs.I will autograph it and hand it over to ya...Cheers ...LMOL... 

Note to self.Keep a eye on my drain plug



Trigger22 said:


> P.S.......do you know where your drain plug is????? muahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and the pm's.
For those asking for info by pm. Check other Berlin threads Some excellent advise and tips was given. We were doing nothing special.Just working a blade.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Hold on Angie..
> I told ya. After my partner and I are crowned two time Atwood saugeye champs.I will autograph it and hand it over to ya...Cheers ...LMOL...
> 
> Note to self.Keep a eye on my drain plug


She'll probably have it framed and put it on her mantle, lol there should be plenty of room for it. Since there's a big empty hole where last years trophy could have gone! To bad it wasn't a white bass tournament we'd have won for sure!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Catch Mike. Congratulations!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

nice mike where has brian been i havent seen him on here for a long time,i went throuhgt the samr thing yesterday used wd40 bass fishing portage,tell brian to call me and will all getogether and swing some in the boat,mark


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark 
I'll let him know Monday. Sounds good getting together. 





markfish said:


> nice mike where has brian been i havent seen him on here for a long time,i went throuhgt the samr thing yesterday used wd40 bass fishing portage,tell brian to call me and will all getogether and swing some in the boat,mark


----------



## Trigger22 (Feb 24, 2011)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Hold on Angie..
> I told ya. After my partner and I are crowned two time Atwood saugeye champs.I will autograph it and hand it over to ya...Cheers ...LMOL...
> 
> Note to self.Keep a eye on my drain plug


Ha, you're killin me, lol! Can't Wait, I'll end up w/it one way or another!!! 

In all seriousness, nice fishies!! 
Wish I wasn't sick this weekend!! Was lookin forward to goin w/Sam!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bring a gold pen to the Atwood tourney Mike. I'll want my new trophy signed by the runner-up.  
Sorry in advance for the holes in your big perty boat.


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

god bless all you guy's catching fish! was out sun., 10:00 to 7:00, and didn't even have a bite! it WAS cold!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

freighthauler said:


> god bless all you guy's catching fish! was out sun., 10:00 to 7:00, and didn't even have a bite! it WAS cold!


freighthauler..BIG difference between Friday morning and Sunday.The eye bite REALLY slowed out after Friday morning. Sunday we went and only landed 4 or 5 fish. We worked very hard for those.All the sticks I talked to had the same results. Good Thursday night ,decent Friday morning then slowed down to being :S Sunday.Hang in there its going to get better soon.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Bring a gold pen to the Atwood tourney Mike. I'll want my new trophy signed by the runner-up.
> Sorry in advance for the holes in your big perty boat.


HAHA I guess runner-up is better than not running at all

U got that boat ready ?


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

hi mike, better soon huh? hope so, was starting to think maybe it was over,but think we have a few more weeks. maybe see you in the next 'couple-day's, i'm the old guy in the OLD lonestar.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 30, 2011)

Hopefully by Sunday... no freezing issues


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Planning on hitting Berlin Sat. but will probably have to go in the afternoon. 
Either a red/gray Sea Nymph or a tan Crestliner. Don't know which boat we're taking yet.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HEY -EYES.I,m planning on Fri.afternoon&Sun. morn. I have a new prototype to get wet, I know I wanna hear how your spinner-vibees are worki'n? They look like "the answer"! Let me know how you do..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

